# Ear plugs



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Yup random thread.

Can anyone recommend some ? I have tried screwfix own and some silverline ones and I find them uncomfortable .

Need to use them for motor racing so they need to be " in ear ones" not the best description.



Cheers.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

U wan sum?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> U wan sum?


I'll givee it ya


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

I've been through the whole range.
If you go on ebay some places do a sample pack
just search "ear plug samples"
What suits some doesn't suit others.
Macks snore blockers are rated but for me didn't work,
I can't get soft ear plugs to fit well.
(some softer ones just bend up rather than go in to my ear canal)
My go-to plugs are 3M 1100 nice and firm and fit first time.
My one tip is : Learn how to put them in right, they don't just push in.
Google 'putting in ear plugs' Even then I have to modify how I pull my ear lobe
so it goes in right, and it's different for either ear for me.
When it's in right it's sounds like 'crackling' as the foam expands


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

gordonpuk said:


> I've been through the whole range.
> If you go on ebay some places do a sample pack
> just search "ear plug samples"
> What suits some doesn't suit others.
> ...


I find most tend to bend rather than actually sit in my ear..


----------



## gordonpuk (Mar 14, 2010)

Steve said:


> I find most tend to bend rather than actually sit in my ear..


My left ear is "bendy" and takes a bit longer to insert whereas
my right ear I can lose a plug going in too far.
I find if I roll the plug between fore finger & thumb
tight with no wrinkles, and put it quick before it has time to expand
it works, but it took practice to do it and even now I sometimes have to have a second go.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Steve said:


> I'll givee it ya


You've got no plugs


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I use Moldex ones when i'm suffering with "the Hum" at night and they work well, stay in place too.

Steve, pm me you address and i'll pop a couple in the post to you so you can try them out.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

gordonpuk said:


> I find if I roll the plug between fore finger & thumb
> tight with no wrinkles, and put it quick before it has time to expand
> it works, but it took practice to do it and even now I sometimes have to have a second go.


:thumb:

This is what i do, if you just push them in, they just squish up and only block out a small amount of the ear. Rolling them to make them thinner allows them to sit deeper (not too deep though for obvious reasons) and they then expand and fill more of the ear. When expanded, i give them a gentle push for a nice snug fit.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> You've got no plugs


You've got no fanns.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Shiny said:


> I use Moldex ones when i'm suffering with "the Hum" at night and they work well, stay in place too.
> 
> Steve, pm me you address and i'll pop a couple in the post to you so you can try them out.


I could do with a pair of them so I don't have to listen to the enemy nagging me all the time.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Shiny said:


> I use Moldex ones when i'm suffering with "the Hum" at night and they work well, stay in place too.
> 
> Steve, pm me you address and i'll pop a couple in the post to you so you can try them out.


Thanks mate i'll pm it over


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I could do with a pair of them so I don't have to listen to the enemy nagging me all the time.


Throw her out.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

We use uvex whisper +

http://www.protecdirect.co.uk/Prote...-Ear-Plugs/Uvex-Whisper-Plus-Detec/p/2111-213

I can send you a few pairs if ya whan


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

R7KY D said:


> We use uvex whisper +
> 
> http://www.protecdirect.co.uk/Prote...-Ear-Plugs/Uvex-Whisper-Plus-Detec/p/2111-213
> 
> I can send you a few pairs if ya whan


Would you?

Cheers.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Steve said:


> Would you?
> 
> Cheers.


Tis the season to be jolly fa la la la la la la la la , pm me your address I'll put them in the post today


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

R7KY D said:


> We use uvex whisper +
> 
> http://www.protecdirect.co.uk/Prote...-Ear-Plugs/Uvex-Whisper-Plus-Detec/p/2111-213
> 
> I can send you a few pairs if ya whan


Ive used these for my karting, very good i can vouch for that.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

R7KY D said:


> Tis the season to be jolly fa la la la la la la la la , pm me your address I'll put them in the post today


Please dont be jolly.

Me no like christmas.

If you would mate. Doubt they will arrive for christmas :lol:

baddummtisshhh


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Steve said:


> Please dont be jolly.
> 
> Me no like christmas.
> 
> ...


Merry Christmas steve


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

dubber said:


> Ive used these for my karting, very good i can vouch for that.


Thats what I need them for :thumb:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

dubber said:


> Merry Christmas steve


Sod off :wave:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Steve said:


> Throw her out.


Don't tempt me.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Don't temp me.


:wave:


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

tis done , And just for you


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

R7KY D said:


> tis done , And just for you
> 
> Winchester Cathedral Choir - Silent Night - YouTube


I can think of some choice words to say. 

I can't say them as Shaun will be beating me with the naughty stick :lol:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Steve said:


> I can think of some choice words to say.
> 
> I can't say them as Shaun will be beating me with the naughty stick as usual :lol:


Edited for accuracy


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

muzzer42 said:


> Edited for accuracy


Thanks..

MATE


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Steve said:


> Thanks..
> 
> MATE


:lol: sorry but i couldnt resist the temptation


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Steve said:


> Thats what I need them for :thumb:


Do you race MSA steve?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

dubber said:


> Do you race MSA steve?


Good god no.

Only starting indoor karting in august. :lol:


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Well Ricky the uvex ones fit me really well. but they are a too long . i cant put the crash helmet over them it just bends and pulls them out.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

How did you find the Moldex ones Steve?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Shiny said:


> How did you find the Moldex ones Steve?


Thank you for sending them mate. I hope doug's message got to you.

I don't know yet mate. I didn't get chance to use them yet. I will test them out on my next run hopefully be this week depending on how i am.

Thanks again


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, i got Doug's message, no worries.

Experiment a bit with them first to find out how they best fit you. I find it best to roll them in my fingers to make them longer/thinner, pop them in my ear and then, after they have expanded in the ear, gently push them in for a tight/snug fit.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Well they seem to work well . Just seem to take a little while to expand in your ear . Still not very comfortable in my helmet .. Might be just lots of pressure as it's new .

We will see.


----------



## L4Isoside (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought these about 5 years ago (Still have a few) for my motorbike, hence with a tight fitting helmet.

Personally I found they where certainly comfortable and effective (triple digits on a motorbike is extremely loud). :thumb:

EDIT: Roll them up tight, shove them in as far as comfortably possible and hold them until they expand. Carefully put your helmet on. It worked for me . Tight helmet, very snug but had hours of use so it was broken in and very comfortable for me..


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Over the years I have tried various plugs and the ones which suit me the most are the wax ones eg B Q Quies Wax Earplugs: Amazon.co.uk: Health & Personal Care although they can be bought at many pharmacies


----------

